# modifier gv/gw



## ddebbied (Jan 27, 2009)

My question is that I have received a denial from Medicare for a procedure. They are requesting a refund stating services within a skilled nursing facility period are subject to consolidated billing.  Can someone tell me if I should have used a modifier on this procedure?  The charge for the visit is not being requested back only the procedure.


----------



## rthames052006 (Jan 27, 2009)

ddebbied said:


> My question is that I have received a denial from Medicare for a procedure. They are requesting a refund stating services within a skilled nursing facility period are subject to consolidated billing.  Can someone tell me if I should have used a modifier on this procedure?  The charge for the visit is not being requested back only the procedure.



If my memory serves me correctly that means that the nursing home is responsible to pay you for the services.  When I worked for IM and we saw alot of skilled nursing pts we would get those refund request for lab work we did.  I would call your Medicare carrier to confirm this info first.


----------

